# Best way to clean windows..



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

I found out the other day, is to use some form of window cleaner and instead of wiping it off with a towel or cloth you use newspaper. sometimes some of it breaks off when it gets too wet but I just brush it off with a lint free cloth. absolutely no streaks whatsoever.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I mix half and half rubbing alcohol with windex and use paper towels to clean my windshield. I do it twice so I can get that oil off from there. It works great and leaves no streaks cuz the alcohol dries so fast...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I use a blue lint free rag and some "tint safe" window cleaner, works great. I used to use newspapers, but the wind kept blowing away the pages


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

how do you get that plastered on stuff (tree sap, etc) on your windshield/windows off?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

lighter fluid or goo gone works...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i'll give it a try
ty


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

RainX'ing a window makes it easier to clean...a lot easier. For tinted windows, RainX makes an ammonia free window cleaner which is virtually streak free. For untinted windows and especially window washer fluid, Prestone makes a green fluid which removes bugs and tar with just the spray. On untinted windows I have used a diluted solution for the exterior since it is so good although I generally go with RainX.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> how do you get that plastered on stuff (tree sap, etc) on your windshield/windows off?


Prestone® Bug Wash® Windshield Cleaner


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

James said:


> I mix half and half rubbing alcohol with windex and use paper towels to clean my windshield. I do it twice so I can get that oil off from there. It works great and leaves no streaks cuz the alcohol dries so fast...


hey james ..

do u use that with tinted windows ?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah... i don't get what's the deal with tinted windows?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

If you get any kind of ammonia on the tint, the adhesive that holds tint on will no longer be "sticky".. and the tint will bubble/fall off


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

doesn't the ammonia also make the tinted windows purple? or do they just get like that after time?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> doens the ammonia also make the tinted windows purple? or do they just get like that after time?


i think cheap quality tint will turn purple after time.. but im not 100 % sure


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Chuck said:


> If you get any kind of ammonia on the tint, the adhesive that holds tint on will no longer be "sticky".. and the tint will bubble/fall off


oh really? oops... hasn't happend to my windows yet...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

as i said


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

This is what I would use on a show car...

http://www.griotsgarage.com/catalog.jsp?L1=L1_1000&L2=L2_1001&SKU=90247









http://www.griotsgarage.com/catalog.jsp?L1=L1_1000&L2=L2_1001&SKU=11108










On a daily...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I saw that cleaning tool on an infomercial the other day. Looks like its so easy to clean your front window with that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I've used eagle 20/20 and besides of the price being a lot higher I get this crap in a can foam that works great


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the best stuff i have used is by stoner products.. call invisible glass.. it works great


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> i think cheap quality tint will turn purple after time.. but im not 100 % sure


yeah, they will. It happened to me. One of the windows needed to redone a long time ago, so we took it to like Z-Bart or somethiing and got the cheapest job they had to offer, and now its purple. Its funny because 3 of the windows are the factory tent (a nice blackish brown haze), and theres the back one in all its purple glory.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Am i gonna get flamered? Some good stuff.. streak-free.. vinegar with newspaper


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

aimlesspee said:


> Am i gonna get flamered? Some good stuff.. streak-free.. vinegar with newspaper


only because its been said already :thumbup:


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> only because its been said already :thumbup:


Don't see it anywhere else son..


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

everyone... if ya got gunk on ya windows... use goo gone instead of lighter fluid. i've used both and lighter fliud works better. see, but i get hung over and decide to clean shit off my back window (old bumper sticker from previous owner - this was recent) and i smoke...

... so you can just fucking imagine the mess i had.

goo gone is petro based so it will still light, but it's a little safer than ronsonol.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

aimlesspee said:


> Don't see it anywhere else son..


1st page d00d


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i use denatured alcohol. its cheap, it dries streak free, its safe on paint if it spills, and imo it smells good lol


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Windex then wipe with rag followed by Eagle 20/20 and a whole lot of newspaper


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....i just bought a bottle of that 20/20 stuff........and i also just threw it into the woods. not only was it a pain in da arse to get the streaks to go away. but when i sat in the car, and drove into the sun, HOL SHIT, streak free my ass!!!


I'll stick to what i was using, take a spray bottle, isopropyl(rubbing) alcohol, and distilled water, mix half n half, just barely wipe it to make for streak free glass.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The 20/20 has always worked fine for me.....on my daily.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

I was wondering how you can get streak free glass when the windows fog up? Stupid kids that ride in my car always make those damn  and so next time the windows fog I got all these @#$*@#    in my windows. Is there anything that will make the windows fog up evenly?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Imobejoas said:


> I was wondering how you can get streak free glass when the windows fog up? Stupid kids that ride in my car always make those damn  and so next time the windows fog I got all these @#$*@#    in my windows. Is there anything that will make the windows fog up evenly?


Rain X Anti Fog


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

For decals,sticker removal, and sap+tar.........Windex and a razor blade work perfectly (on the outside, or inside if you don't have tint). Just spray the windex, let it soak in a little, then spray a little more, and use the razor blade to take it off. Leaves nothing behind, and best of all, no residue when you wipe it off!


----------



## ThisFlyGuy (Jul 9, 2003)

you can clean with windex then if any access streaks, wipe it up with newspaper........takes away streaks........


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

in my body shop, after we fix the cars, they are detailed, and for sap and stickers we use a fine steelwool, Takes the stuff right off.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

for tinted windows, I use a mixture of rubbing alcohol and water and a very fine towel.

for the outside I use fine steel wool or a razor blade and windex.. it gets off bugs and stuff much easier then scrubbing with a sponge.


----------

